# fake message from bank



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I sent NY state insurance payment of $85 a month ago. I sent them 2 weeks ago. Iget this email from my bank that the $85 payment did not go thru due to wrong address.

Nothing's going on in my account. Both payments processed including the one from a month ago.

I did change my password. But how does this info end up where it did? Maybe it's time to change all the passwords.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Electronic banking has it's pros and cons.You can pay bills w/ the touch of a button but if you hit the wrong button,you wind up broke or if you use your card at the gas pumps,you can wind up broke.People will work very hard to steal your money.Too bad they can't work like that in a real job.............


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks. Some spam is easy to catch-it's got the business email with a few extra letters. I need to change passwords more often.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I was taught never to respond to a banking email inquiry. Always go to the official site and not respond to the email link.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

havasu said:


> I was taught never to respond to a banking email inquiry. Always go to the official site and not respond to the email link.


I agree. I was taught that too.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

phish·ing
ˈfiSHiNG/
noun
the fraudulent practice of sending emails purporting to be from reputable companies in order to induce individuals to reveal personal information, such as passwords and credit card numbers.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, it's happened several times over the years. It's pretty easy to catch.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I only put this out because these criminals are really getting tricky and since we have many viewers, you really need to be aware that they will try anything to separate you from your money. 

Around my parts, criminals will call the phone randomly, hoping to get someone really elderly on the phone. They will begin a dialog saying "grandma, is that you?" They are hoping you will respond with the name of the child. Once they have you locked in with the grandkids name, they will say that they went over to Mexico and were arrested, and need money to be bailed out. They will direct you to either send a money order or provide ways to access your bank account, thinking they are helping their own grandchild. Yep, they even got my aunt this way.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds like a career! 

I've also gotten a few scams selling something on Amazon. Usually it's that they'll pay me double because they need it asap and I need to ship it to Nigeria or some other place. They tell me they Paypal'd me the money but it never shows up but I need to send the item right away.

Or, on Amazon or Ebay someone will want you to call them and they write their phone number with lots of spaces. 

I had one that actually sent me a check and I called the bank and the check was a fraud. It never ends. Good thing is if you stick to the selling rules and use paypal, you get a lot of safety with that. 

If you question whether something's legit or not, it's probably not.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's consumer protection week.They are talking about phone scams and the elderly on the news right now.Beware!!!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Another local scam is two persons will knock at the door of an elderly person, saying they are from the water or electric department. One suspect will ask to be escorted to the back yard, and the remaining suspect starts ransacking the inside while the homeowner is kept busy in the backyard.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

When we first moved in here, hubby had a gas can for the mower that he left outside the garage. It disappeared twice. The third time it had water in it. 

I feel the worst for the elderly because they are much less defenseless.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

A lot of people prey on the elderly.There was a story of a woman in her 70's.She was beaten and tied up and put in a closet.She was in there for 4 days before she chewed the duct tape to free herself.Very sad story.A few years back,an elderly lady shot and killed an intruder inside her home in the middle of the night.The local police arrested her and charged her w/ murder.It was the one and only time I ever protested anything.After several days of protests,the police dropped charges and some Ohio laws were changed.The criminals no longer have the upper hand and state laws are back to protecting law-abiding citizens and not the criminals.Before this,if someone broke into your house,you had to prove,beyond a reasonable amount of doubt that you feared for your life or your children's lives if you shot an intruder.Now, if someone breaks down your door you can shoot them w/o fear of being arrested and if the criminal survives,they are charged,not the victim,the way it should be.Thieves are everywhere and you must remain vigilant and be prepared for anything.Check on elderly family members/neighbors often.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Florida is a concealed carry state. You can shoot to protect yourself. Just make sure you're not shooting anyone in the back.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Florida is a concealed carry state. You can shoot to protect yourself. Just make sure you're not shooting anyone in the back.


Yep. My wife and I both have CCW permits and can carry & conceal in surrounding states.


----------

